# Does anyone else deal with perioral dermatitis during pregnancy??



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Before I got pregnant with my 1st daughter (but after my first 2 miscarriages), I started getting VERY rare incidences of perioral dermatitis. I didn't know what it was at the time, but I just developed this red rash-like stuff around my mouth, like a goatee. Ugh. Initially I found I'd get it after eating Italian-type foods like pizzas and garlic bread, etc. But other than that there was no definite trigger. I stopped getting it when not pregnant after I had my 1st daughter.

Then I had it off and on (more frequently than before) with my pregnancy with DD1. I stopped using fluoridated toothpaste because I had it almost constantly until I did (and later found out I have a major sensitivity- beyond it just being icky stuff- to fluoride anyway!). But I still dealt with it without understanding how to control it.

With my pregnancy with DD2 I had it as bad, if not worse. Again, I thought I could identify a few foods (mostly italian) that triggered it, but nothing consistent. My gentle lotion that I'd use on my face most days didn't seem to trigger it, either. I also never used any soaps on my face.

With DS's pregnancy it wasn't QUITE as frequent, and I read that ACV and coconut oil help. They certainly did at times, but I also ran into being able to eat things that I couldn't before and they wouldn't trigger it, and the it would just show up out of the blue sometimes. (I got it once after a meal of unseasoned roast, mashed potatoes, and green beans) And this time it started reaching clear up to above my eyes (common with POD), so I had the red "goatee" look as well as red "horns." UGH.

So, this time around and I'm not even halfway yet and already dealing with it a lot. I don't use anything on my face but coconut oil (I have to use SOMETHING because we get so dry here), and have tried ACV a few times but it doesn't seem to be working as well. (still no soaps, either) And as for triggers?? Well, I am CLUELESS. It is SO random, and sometimes it seems to appear "out of thin air" (like literally from something in the air in certain places). I feel like there is no way I can keep on top of it because of this!!!!

Has anyone else dealt with perioral dermatitis during pregnancy only?


----------



## katechez (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi I also suffer terribly from this and it only seems to occur during pregnancy, and for a little while after I've given birth. It was worst with DD2, DD1 didn't seem to have any awful pregnancy symtoms, DD2 I had awful morning sickness and perioral dermititis, I am now 17 weeks pregnant with DS1, it is worse than it was last time, very itchy and scaly. Sometimes I get what are almost like boils on my chin too! I have been using calendula cream for 2 weeks now and it is helping a little. I have also done a bit of research about ACV, I am applying this topically and drinking about 5ml a day watered down. It does seem to be helping a bit. I didn't know I was pregnant til I was 10.5 weeks and prior to this I was using oxytetracycline antibiotic, obviously it cleared but once I knew I was pregnant I stopped all use. Am also going to try cutting out fatty meat, fatty dairy products as these are meant to exacerbate the problem.

Why can't I have the glowing skin that pregnant women are meant to have!! LOL!!

Kate


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty interesting. I'm definitely going to pay attention to the fatty food thing. Could definitely be my trigger!


----------



## lwade02 (Jan 3, 2013)

Did any of you ladies nurse your children after birth? I was told that once my hormones settled after birth, it would improve (I also have POD), but I haven't seen any improvement. I am thinking about going on an elimination diet to see if I can find a "gut" cause. It sounds like in all of your experiences it cleared up in between pregnancies...


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

In addition to fluoride-free toothpaste, I would look for SLS (sodium lauryl sulfate)-free toothpaste. SLS is a harsh detergent present in most toothpastes, even natural ones like Tom's of Maine, and can cause skin rashes and canker sores (it is also in some shampoos, lots of cleaning solutions, etc.). It may be hard to find but look in a natural foods store or check out children's toothpastes. I used to have perioral dermatitis (not pregnancy-related, but rosacea-related), and it's been gone since I switched to SLS-free toothpaste.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somegirl99*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we avoid SLS is pretty much everything! 

We actually use homemade toothpaste most often.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lwade02*
> 
> Did any of you ladies nurse your children after birth? I was told that once my hormones settled after birth, it would improve (I also have POD), but I haven't seen any improvement. I am thinking about going on an elimination diet to see if I can find a "gut" cause. It sounds like in all of your experiences it cleared up in between pregnancies...


I have nursed all of mine. I definitely seem to have a connection between pregnancy and the POD flare-ups because I don't notice it much at all (if ever) after birth.


----------



## katechez (Nov 15, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somegirl99*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1babysmom*
> 
> Yes, we avoid SLS is pretty much everything!
> 
> We actually use homemade toothpaste most often.


I also use a flouride free toothpaste and avoid SLS at all costs! I have started using manuka honey soap and coconut oil as moisturiser and this seems to have helped to settle it down.


----------



## katechez (Nov 15, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lwade02*
> 
> Did any of you ladies nurse your children after birth? I was told that once my hormones settled after birth, it would improve (I also have POD), but I haven't seen any improvement. I am thinking about going on an elimination diet to see if I can find a "gut" cause. It sounds like in all of your experiences it cleared up in between pregnancies...


I also nursed my daughters, it seemed to hang around for me whilst nursing but clears up when I am not pregnant or nursing,


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Okay, I am bumping my own ancient thread here because I'm struggling with it again pretty badly at about 12 weeks. I thought I'd learned the "triggers" but this time it feels like there are even MORE that I have to try and figure out!!! I wish there were some set in stone answers, because it's so ugly and sometimes uncomfortable.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

I know that this is older. How are you making out??


----------



## Jackeltree (Jan 6, 2017)

I just came across this thread doing an internet search and thought I'd chime in. I am currently pregnant and dealing with perioral dermatitis (what a bummer!). It started about two weeks into my second trimester (mid-Nov) and now it's early January and it's only gotten worse. It's constant (it sounds like yours comes and goes) and is red and flaky with little bumps. It doesn't itch thank goodness but is slightly tender to the touch. Of course the most troubling part is having to look in the mirror! I read that it's likely caused by a surge in progesterone...which is what science thinks is causing all of the other symptoms I have (extreme fatigue, really bad nausea my first trimester, now constipation....ugh...). This is my second pregnancy. My first pregnancy (with my daughter) was a breeze. Some mild nausea in the beginning and then perfectly great after that...certainly no perioral dermatitis. This one is a boy and it's been a rough pregnancy so far. I feel horrible and look horrible...lol. I'll probably get stretch marks this time too, lol. Ok...that was my little bit of venting...
Back to the rash itself...my midwife suggested from the beginning that I use hydrocortisone cream, which I've been using. Then I read on other forums NOT to use it because it makes it worse when I stop using it. I stopped using it for two days and the rash got much more inflamed. Now I'm afraid to stop using it again...but gathering from other women's stories, it wouldn't go away anyway...so if the hydrocortisone keeps it at bay sort of...then why not? The old patches sometimes looks like they might bet better, but I just noticed a new patch forming in the spot I was surprised it wasn't already in (it's a rather symmetrical rash) and about a week ago it spread a little to both creases of my nose. Sigh....I can deal with it for another four months until I give birth, but I do hope it goes away shortly after, despite nursing. We'll see! Thanks for giving me a place to tell my story a bit!


----------



## BelleElida45 (Jun 12, 2017)

I had struggled with perioral dermatitis during my pregnancy and even after, nothing worked to clear it up but foderma serum! Still use it and love it! Creamy texture, not greasy, smells great. Even use on babys cradle cap! And it lasts forever! Well worth the money!


----------

